# A Big Welcome to Tori's Little Brother!!!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We all want to welcome Tori's little brother! He will be joining her for dinner Sunday night!!! What a cute pair they make. Way to go Leslie!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I wanna kiss that sweet little nose, he's so cute. Looking forward to seeing lots of pix and videos of the new siblings!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

AWHHHH........Leslie! Congratulations on Tori's little brother!!! What a sweetie!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ok blonde moment !!!! who is getting one of my relatives!!!!!!:frusty:


The roots are showing!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

P


Olliesmom said:


> Ok blonde moment !!!! who is getting one of my relatives!!!!!!:frusty:
> 
> The roots are showing!!!!


Leslie (and Tori oh and dh) are getting him. You'll get to watch him grow on the puppy list.....when you check your mail. Shoot how do you add the laughing guy from a blackberry?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is sooooooooooooooo cute! They will have fun together.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

What a handsome little guy! Congratulations Leslie and Tori!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I didn't know Leslie was getting a Spirit! That's great news...congratulations, Leslie & Tori. Get the batteries charged up now so we can see homecoming pics!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

YEAH!!! Congrats Leslie and Tori. What a cutie pie (of course).


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SOOOO cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW! leslie. you ninja. how did we not know? Congrats and what a cutie!!!! 
Name?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!*


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Leslie, I had a feeling you would be getting another one soon! Congratulations, he is adorable!!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What a CUTIE!!!!!!! Congrats Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

We are very excited to have him come live w/us. Yes, there is a bit of apprehension about having 2 , but the anticipation of the fun that's in store is definitely outweighing any anxiety :dance:Obviously, Tori has no idea what's in store, but she is soooo ready to have a "built-in" playmate. Her main playmate is my son/dil's peke. Unfortunately, Rascal has luxating patellas and has slowed way down and can't play w/Tori like she used to 

To complicate things more, I'll be starting a part-time job in Jan. and I'll be gone 5 hr./day M-F. I couldn't stand the thought of leaving Tori alone for that much time, so it was a no-brainer to get her a companion.

We have no names picked out, so all suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: CONGRATS LESLIE! :clap2:

What a cutie!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Leslie, He is ADORABLE!! Can't wait to see more pics!! :whoo:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Leslie, your new addition is a sweetie-pie! Much fun to all of you! Suzy in Mich.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well since you have a Tori... how bout Amos? I am not sure that fits you Leslie...or that sweet little face but I had to throw it out there...but she sings such depressing songs...I don't think it will work.

Where does the cute little boy come from?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Well since you have a Tori... how bout Amos? I am not sure that fits you Leslie...or that sweet little face but I had to throw it out there...but she sings such depressing songs...I don't think it will work.
> 
> * Where does the cute little boy come from?*


Missy~ He's from Jan, (JASHavanese). He's a brother of Spirit of Two, the little twin.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm, name? OK, I just put my thinking cap on. (It is dusty though) (BG)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Dusty sounds like a good name to me!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a darling boy!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratultions, two is always better than one!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Leslie.......Congratulations and what a little cutie he is. Having two is twice the joy. Tori will love having a little brother to play with.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay names that go well with Tori....

Toni, Tucker, Tyke, Tanner, and Jim votes Tibow (can you tell what he is watching this morning?)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dusty is adorable. I also like Cole (coal colored) Tori and Cole. So happy, what a happy week on the forum. First Cooper returns and now Tori gets a brother!!! I love the Forum!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie,

Wow! Great news. You're going to love having two. That old Doublemint commercial comes to mind "Double your pleasure, double your fun . . ." I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My 7 y.o. grandson has been giving me name suggestions, too. Here's a few of the ones he's come up with: Toto, Trusty, Tramp, (notice the movie theme? ) He also decided it needn't start w/a "T". Here's some of those: Chico, Scamp, Buddy and several nonsense ones that rhyme w/Tori :biggrin1:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> P
> 
> Leslie (and Tori oh and dh) are getting him. You'll get to watch him grow on the puppy list.....when you check your mail. Shoot how do you add the laughing guy from a blackberry?


guilty as charged!!!! OK you win - I will start being better on my email...anything for a puppy!!!!!!ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Leslie,

Your new pup is adorable.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

More pictures please!!!! come on Jan and Leslie...I know between you --you have some more.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie, I had no idea! I am so happy for you - you will love having two and they really do keep each other company! I can't wait to see more photos of your new Spirit with Tori!!! :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I so wish I had won the lottery or something---I could give that Spirit of Two a great home! That must of been a tough decision Leslie--but a little boy is just perfect-besides that I need a girl!!! :biggrin1:

ound:Lets see now---Missy has an emmy to trade for a pupper---I have a couple pillows?ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How about Trevor? Troy?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Yay!!! Congrats Leslie! Oh my... the IWAP pains are overwhelming me. ound:

If you need a doggysitter between 12/18 and 1/10, I'm your gal!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah - how exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leslie,
I am so happy for you! Someone better be taking pictures when you get off the plane with him tomorrow, as I am sure your smile will be the biggest ever!!!!!!! 

I like Tucker, Tater, Turbo, Teddy. 

Congrats and you best send lot's of pictures!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Leslie, how about "Silver" part of his name! I take it that Jan thinks he's going to silver? What a darling face!! You are going to love having two and Tori is going to love having a built in playmate and brother. They are true brother and sister aren't they! Congratulations again ~ so happy for you!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Leslie! What a great little boy you are getting. You thought you were having fun with Tori...now the real fun begins


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> My 7 y.o. grandson has been giving me name suggestions, too. Here's a few of the ones he's come up with: Toto, Trusty, Tramp, (notice the movie theme? ) He also decided it needn't start w/a "T". Here's some of those: Chico, Scamp, Buddy and several nonsense ones that rhyme w/Tori :biggrin1:


TRAMP? Aw, does he look like a tramp?
Oh is it hard to take puppy pictures without help!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww but I have to say I am wondering if he only has one eye with both pics of him only having the same one eye showing- wait maybe he should be named Pirate :evil:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> They are true brother and sister aren't they!


No, but they are related. This is the OH MY GOSH HOW DID THAT HAPPEN litter that we didn't plan on. These havs are sneaky little things!
We figured Bandit's litter would be placed by November and we could go lay on the beach and go to Disney in Florida this month. Ha!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hooray, CONGRATS!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Awwww but I have to say I am wondering if he only has one eye with both pics of him only having the same one eye showing- wait maybe he should be named Pirate :evil:


AMANDA!! ound:ound: Ok, here's a lousy picture of him.....with both eyes


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo Tori is getting a brother, congrats Leslie I am so happy for you!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> guilty as charged!!!! OK you win - I will start being better on my email...anything for a puppy!!!!!!ound:


ound: Ah ha, I found your weak spot :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Missy~ He's from Jan, (JASHavanese). He's a brother of Spirit of Two, the little twin.


Someone asked if Spirit of Two was going to someone on the forum. I was vague in my reply and said maybe. At that time Leslie was trying to figure out if she wanted Two or this little guy. He won out and Two is still here. She's an extra special girl so she needs an extra special home. So far I've told everyone no who wants her. I guess I need to get over it, huh? But she's so special..... Grrrrrrr I really do need to get a grip. My standard poodle thinks Two is all hers and gave me all of her toys for Two and can't understand why i told her NO. If we weren't moving across the country, I'd think seriously about keeping her but moving with SIX dogs? :frusty:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> More pictures please!!!! come on Jan and Leslie...I know between you --you have some more.


We had a cold front that came through yesterday but the house was warm. I guess the puppies objected to the cold front because when I woke up I found them all in the kennel attached to the den which has the double xpen in it. They were all in a pile sleeping but at least Leslie's puppy looked up at me when I took a picture. I was laughing so hard at how they were all in there cuddled up that it was hard to take the picture. 
The arrow points to Leslie's puppy, then the black and white puppy is next to him with his feet in the air, then the darker cream and Two is behind them. The light cream is already in his home.
Look Amanda, two eyes ound:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, come on Jan six dogs aren't that many to move! You owe it to the twins to keep Spirit of Two. I would be a bad breeder as I would want to keep them all and my DH knows that. Who knows though we may both weaken and give in someday! I personally would keep your tiny darling! :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Oh, come on Jan six dogs aren't that many to move! You owe it to the twins to keep Spirit of Two. I would be a bad breeder as I would want to keep them all and my DH knows that. Who knows though we may both weaken and give in someday! I personally would keep your tiny darling! :biggrin1:


LIBBY!!! You aren't helping ound: 
Want to come help us move across the country with SIX dogs? :biggrin1:

BTW, my standard poodle says to tell you she loves you


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWWW! Leslie's boy looks like a little EWOK! ound:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats Leslie!!! I bet you are really excited You will love having two havs! I am looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Leslie! He is adorable. He really looks like Tori's brother, same shiny, silky coat!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh my, that is one crate of furry lovin' !!! IWAP!!! Congrats to Leslie and Tori. You will have such fun over the holidays!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww, he does have two eyes and is especially adorable when you can see both of them. Jan- since I have moved across country twice in 10 months (OH-CA, CA-SC, MI-SC), I think you can do once with 6 dogs!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> My standard poodle thinks Two is all hers and gave me all of her toys for Two and can't understand why i told her NO. If we weren't moving across the country, I'd think seriously about keeping her but moving with SIX dogs? :frusty:


Well seriously, what's the difference between five and six dogs. ound: Plus your standard poodle really has to have some rights in your household being outnumbered by Havs......plus she's willing to give up her toys so that's _less_ packing for you. She's actually doing you a favour.......so....:biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Awwww, he does have two eyes and is especially adorable when you can see both of them. Jan- since I have moved across country twice in 10 months (OH-CA, CA-SC, MI-SC), I think you can do once with 6 dogs!


<ahem> And HOW many dogs do you have? Hmmmmmm? I can see a hotel taking 3 dogs.....but SIX?
Want to come help move the woofers since you're a pro? Now Steve is talking about Palm Springs. What happened to FLORIDA? (Palm Springs......visit Leslie...bribe, bribe, bribe) ound:

Oh wait a minute....Dasher got added to the crew _*after*_ a move. :suspicious:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Well seriously, what's the difference between five and six dogs. ound: Plus your standard poodle really has to have some rights in your household being outnumbered by Havs......plus she's willing to give up her toys so that's _less_ packing for you. She's actually doing you a favour.......so....:biggrin1:


:flypig:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I am having serious IWAP with that little face. what a cutie. Can I have S.O.Two Jan? Please! Where are you moving too anyway?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh I am having serious IWAP with that little face. what a cutie. Can I have S.O.Two Jan? Please! Where are you moving too anyway?


Right at the moment you can have 6 dogs ound:ound:ound:
Heck if I know where we're moving to. I thought Florida then yesterday evening hubby told me he has an interview about a job in Palm Springs. I was so undone that I was up till 6 am crying so my brain is running a little slow with no sleep. Ha, I should use that excuse more often. :biggrin1:
I don't have a clue where we're moving to. All I know is we need to make some decisions quickly (and it would help if more places offered him a job and offered to move us) as the base he works at is closing in a few months. He works for the gov't and they have jobs all over. Should have heard the huge NO out of me when snow areas got mentioned. He was going to take the retirement buyout and find a job after we moved but with this economy that doesn't sound like a good idea. 
If I seem a little frazzled it's because I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS LESLIE!! YOUR BOY IS ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE! WE'LL NEED LOTS OF PICTURES IN THE COMING DAYS.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am sorry things are so unsettled Jan. Thank you, but I couldn't handle six. but how much work could a little Spirit of Two little girl be? ound:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. He's so cute. I'm jealous.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh Leslie!!! Congratulations he is so adorable. I can hardly wait to see pics when he gets home (videos are better  )


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> LIBBY!!! You aren't helping ound:
> Want to come help us move across the country with SIX dogs? :biggrin1:
> 
> BTW, my standard poodle says to tell you she loves you


I think Steve is right on and you all should move to Palm Springs - think about how many of your puppies live in California and the weather is super! I was born in Austin, so I'm a Texas girl but moved to California when I was 21 - didn't you live in California once before? You will love it here! Just think how closer you will be to Tori and Spirit of Silver!

Tell your Poodle I love her too and I know she deserves to have a tiny sister to look after! Just think it was meant to be when Leslie decided she wanted a brother for Tori, she was wanting Spirit of Two to stay with you and Steve! If you don't want to give her the best possible home with you than I'll let her be sisters to my three girls!! I already have two black girls - then we'd have triplets! REALLY I think it's meant to be to have Spirit of Two move with you and make her permanent home with you. I'd be happy to puppy sit - I'm sure Catherine would too, and Jeanne, Cheryl, & Debby!

Your puppies are all so dear and such cuties - I personally get to see Austin often and I love him - he's such a sweetie. Leslie is very lucky to have you as her breeder and I'm so very happy for her! eace:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay! Leslie! I am soooo green with envy. A beautiful boy.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: CONGRATS :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS, I AM IN LOVE - HE IS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS LESLIE & TORI. What a great addition to your family!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan- I had Dasher before the second and third move  La Quinta doesn't ask how many dogs btw and they put out boiled eggs for breakfast which my pups were thrilled with! And just have lil two ride in the crate with the poodle. I am trying to convince DH we don't count dogs, we count how many crates are needed in the back of the car!

Leslie- Today is the big day! I am so excited for you guys. I bet your entire family is thrilled and will be over to meet the new addition! I hope we get to see lots of pictures when he needs a nap! I also hope you meet him and a name sticks to him. Hugs and enjoy the puppy breath some for me!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, you sneak!! Congratulations!!! He's adorable. Tori will have so much fun with a brother.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what no homecoming pictures yet Leslie?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> what no homecoming pictures yet Leslie?


hoto: Leslie, Jan hoto:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan- I had Dasher before the second and third move  La Quinta doesn't ask how many dogs btw and they put out boiled eggs for breakfast which my pups were thrilled with! And just have lil two ride in the crate with the poodle. I am trying to convince DH we don't count dogs, we count how many crates are needed in the back of the car!
> !


:help::fencing::suspicious: Amanda, you're a BAD influence! I should send Two to YOU and then ask when you're moving :biggrin1: Does La Quinta have suites like the Residence Inn? We could be there a few months. Egads I don't know if I even want to think about that part of it. Think they'd pay for a 2 bedroom suite....one for us, one for the dogs? ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> what no homecoming pictures yet Leslie?


He gets there in a bit over an hour. Leslie is taking Tori to the airport to meet her brother. I wonder what Tori is going to be thinking each time they drive by an airport now ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> hoto: Leslie, Jan hoto:


This was earlier today. Tons of kisses and a tear or two


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What wonderful news!!! Congratulations Leslie and family, and Tori!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> :help::fencing::suspicious: Amanda, you're a BAD influence! I should send Two to YOU and then ask when you're moving :biggrin1: Does La Quinta have suites like the Residence Inn? We could be there a few months. Egads I don't know if I even want to think about that part of it. Think they'd pay for a 2 bedroom suite....one for us, one for the dogs? ound:


Jan- yeah most of them did but there were a few that didn't. I just liked the policy where you can leave your dogs in the room and if they misbehave, they call you. The first few days we rushed thru, then we were way ahead of the moving truck so we had to slow down realizing we were rushing to an empty house. So we found out they had the suites. How they do it which I liked, is they took 2 of the hotel rooms and just made one side the bedroom area and the other side the living room area. So that way if one of us wanted to sleep and the other be up, we could. The only issue is most of them were on the third floor which sucked since we only stayed one night! But it gave the dogs a lot more room to run around. It was especially good because from CA-TN it was over 100F everyday so we couldn't be outside for too long.

Awwww- Steve seemed to really be enjoying that last moment. I bet Leslie is on her way to the airport now!!! eace::whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan- yeah most of them did but there were a few that didn't. I just liked the policy where you can leave your dogs in the room and if they misbehave, they call you. The first few days we rushed thru, then we were way ahead of the moving truck so we had to slow down realizing we were rushing to an empty house. So we found out they had the suites. How they do it which I liked, is they took 2 of the hotel rooms and just made one side the bedroom area and the other side the living room area. So that way if one of us wanted to sleep and the other be up, we could. The only issue is most of them were on the third floor which sucked since we only stayed one night! But it gave the dogs a lot more room to run around. It was especially good because from CA-TN it was over 100F everyday so we couldn't be outside for too long.
> 
> Awwww- Steve seemed to really be enjoying that last moment. I bet Leslie is on her way to the airport now!!! eace::whoo:


Is there a kitchen, dining room and living room? That's what I like about the Residence Inn. You have TV's in all rooms and can be alone to read or whatever. We had a 2 bedroom suite with us, a dog, my daughter, and her daughter in it and surprisingly it wasn't cramped, probably because we could each be in a different room.
We have the tracking up on the computer for the flight and can see when the plane lands, when they take him off, and when they hand him to Leslie....unless Tori grabs him first. :biggrin1: Think they'd accept a pawprint for a signature?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what a picture!!! I can't wait to see pictures of Tori and Dusty!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww...is that a sweet picture or what, Jan? Looking forward to pictures from the other end.....yoohoo Leslie....are you home yet????? :biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's such a nice picture of your DH with the puppy. Looking forward to seeing pics of the puppy with his new family.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> Awww...is that a sweet picture or what, Jan? Looking forward to pictures from the other end.....yoohoo Leslie....are you home yet????? :biggrin1:


They're on the drive home with him. She says to give her time to play with him and get some dinner and she'll post pictures.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Jan,

The picture of your husband and the puppy is just so sweet - it brought a tear to my eye.

I know it must be hard to let them go but thank goodness he is going to be with Leslie and Tori. I can't wait to see pics of them playing.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

oh yay, I was gone all day and was afraid that I'd missed the homecoming photo's. I can't wait to see him in his new digs and hear how he's settling in. :biggrin1: Congratulations again on your new little guy!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> They're on the drive home with him. She says to give her time to play with him and get some dinner and she'll post pictures.


What?!? Dinner before pictures? Leslie, where are your priorities? I can't wait for the pictures and stories.

Jan--I have a son at the University of Redlands, about 15 minutes from Palm Springs. He loves our dogs, misses them constantly, and put a Havanese on his Christmas list. I am sure he would help you with your 6 (that might turn into 5, etc).:biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jan, I love that pic you you with your DH!!! What a dear man.
Pics Leslie, pics!
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> *What?!? Dinner before pictures? Leslie, where are your priorities? I can't wait for the pictures and stories.
> *
> Jan--I have a son at the University of Redlands, about 15 minutes from Palm Springs. He loves our dogs, misses them constantly, and put a Havanese on his Christmas list. I am sure he would help you with your 6 (that might turn into 5, etc).:biggrin1:


:frusty::frusty:ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

well well well, what a little cutie!
I look forward to seeing pics and reading about the high-jinx the two will be up to!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Oh Jan,
> 
> The picture of your husband and the puppy is just so sweet - it brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> I know it must be hard to let them go but thank goodness he is going to be with Leslie and Tori. I can't wait to see pics of them playing.


My husband is a neat guy with animals.......and his wife too :biggrin1:
Tori is trying to figure out what the heck the constant kissing puppy is all about. He got there a bundle of energy and said LET'S PLAY GF and she gave him the paw but I think it's coming together 
Leslie is still busy with the puppy and family but she'll get on when she can.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, it's 8:15........where are the photos?? You can't still be eating dinner. It's just for moments like this that they invented "fast" food!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh what a picture!!! I can't wait to see pictures of Tori and Dusty!


Dusty turned into DOC (drug of choice) Oreo and lives here in Texas except when he's jet setting all over the country with Dad and friend. (I should have him adopt ME!) He's a few weeks older than Leslie's puppy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a sweet picture Jan of your husband and Leslie's new little puppy. That must be kinda hard to say goodbye---and yet---so wonderful to say "hello" for Leslie and her family. I,for one,am very grateful for you guys as breeders. It must be a difficult process,and yet satisfying too.

Hugs to you and your husband:hug:

Looking forward to seeing Miss Tori and her baby brother!:thumb:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your patience in waiting for pix of our new little guy. He is adorable and what a kisser!

So, Tori wasn't sure just what to think of him. She's never been around any small puppies (just Dasher who was 5 mo. old when she met him) and we're guessing he must've slept on his journey cause he was full of energy when he arrived.

His 1st order of business was using his potty pad (thank you, thank you, Jan!) then he was ready for some dinner. After that it was time to try to pull the blankets out of his crate. Tori was very watchful of all he was doing. Once all the grandkids left, we let him out and the RLH was on! Then my DS, DDIL and Rascal, their Peke, came over to meet him. He was not intimidated by her in the least and even decided to hump her!!!

It is taking FOREVER to resize my pix, so this is all for tonight. I'll try to get some more for you tomorrow.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww, he is TOO cute! Can't wait to see what name you come up with for him!!!

And LOL at the humping picture... he's starting young, isn't he?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> And LOL at the humping picture... he's starting young, isn't he?


He's his Dad's son <sigh>
I'm not used to seeing him do that so I almost had coffee come out my nose at that last picture. What a guy! ound:
He gives new meaning to HavAPeke


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That looks like a much needed RLH. What fun for Tori!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> What a sweet picture Jan of your husband and Leslie's new little puppy. That must be kinda hard to say goodbye---and yet---so wonderful to say "hello" for Leslie and her family. I,for one,am very grateful for you guys as breeders. It must be a difficult process,and yet satisfying too.
> 
> Hugs to you and your husband:hug:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Miss Tori and her baby brother!:thumb:


Thanks Julie. It is hard seeing them leave. Can you imagine how we'll be when we find the right home for Two? That will be a really tough one. The others are hard enough. Poor Catherine took Austin from my arms with tears in my eyes. I felt bad for her. When we get lots of pictures it really helps.......although seeing our little boy a humping machine.......ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leslie - I am SO excited for you!!!!!! He is just absolutely adorable and I am sure you are in heaven! I am sure that by tomorrow or Wednesday, he and Tori will be best friends!

Did I miss it somewhere - do you have a name for that cutie??


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Leslie--great pictures. I look forward to more to come.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Leslie, how cute! Poor Rascal gets pushed further down the totem pole!!! I see Tori was already doing a bit of chasing trying to cement her place though!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, what great pictures. I love the RLH and the humping ones! Congratulations! Looking forward to hearing more.

Jan, that such a sweet shot of the puppy with your DH!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Leslie!

He's so adorable, I am so happy for you that you'll get to experience the joy of owning two Havanese. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Bleary-eyed and checking in :bored: :ranger:Unfortunately, it appears he's still on Texas time and was up and ready to go at 4:00. This, after waking us up at 12 and 2:30... I tried, unsuccessfully, to convince him to go back to sleep for a bit. So we've been up for awhile. He ate a great breakfast and was ready to play. Tori humored him for a bit, but she's not used to these hours either. Right now, he's still wanting to play, but she just keeps growling at him. I think she's ready for a nap  

Amanda~ You're right on both counts. Tori is definitely letting him know she's the boss and Rascal was her usual laid-back self. 

As for a name, we are open to suggestions. Last night some of the ones that were tossed around were: Twilight, Snickerdoodle (my favorite cookie ), Tuffy, Truffle, Trelo (think Bear in the Big Blue House). 

I'll work on getting more pix posted later today when I'm more awake :biggrin1:.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations he is adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- Awwww! I will call you later. Maybe Tori is framing him. Making him wake you guys up so she can just prove no dog is as good as her  I have seen plenty of times where Dash got the blame to find out it wasn't him.

I like Trelo-unique. Tuffie- no, you don't want to give him a name that creates a personality. I did it with Dora the explorer and Dasher- he zooms all over the backyard.

Enjoy some coffee this morning and maybe you can sneak a nap in later!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, congrats! He is super. Tori looks like a giant next to him.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrads-- We can't wait to see your new puppy at our next 2009 Hav New Year 
Gathering.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, he's adorable and it looks like he's quite a rascal himself. Congratulations again!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congratulations!

It is going to be so much fun at your house. Can't wait to see more pics of them.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

He's so cute! I love the pictures too. 
I remember the up all night days. 
Luckily within the first couple of weeks Todd started sleeping much better and now he stays in bed until at least 7:30. 
Some days I'll sleep in and he stays with me until 9 or 10...my DH says that Todd and I are meant for each other because we both love our sleep..lol
Try to catch some naps if you can during the day and enjoy your little guy!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Bleary-eyed and checking in :bored: :ranger:Unfortunately, it appears he's still on Texas time and was up and ready to go at 4:00. :.


I feel for you if that helps. My havs came from the East of me and we went through the same thing. 
Blame my hubby. He gets up early for work and lets the dogs out while I snore  But I don't go to bed till after 1 so that seems fair :biggrin1:
If you make those middle of the night hellos pleasant you may get stuck with the routine. Tell him to knock it off and go back to sleep. 
My dogs know that if they wake me up I'm not going to be in my normal sugary sweet mood <cough> and they don't much like that, so they've given in and bent to my ways.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMgosh Leslie, how cute. I am so thrilled for you and can't wait to meet him!!!
Carole


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Oh look at him! :kiss: He is so cute Leslie! I love his so very very shiny coat! What a looker!

Congrats on the cutie--and keep the pictures coming when you catch a break---:whoo: I'm so happy for you!:dance:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! He is just TOOOOO CUTE, Leslie!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww congrat leslie! so so so cute!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pics Leslie! Looks like he is fitting in just fine!

My vote is for Trelo! I love Trelo from Bear in the Big Blue House, and I think Jim Henson would be very proud to have a havanese named after a Muppet. I think Jim would appreciate how much they look like they've come out of his Creature shop!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie, they are ADORABLE together - I especially love the one of them running, one after the other!

And humping already??? :biggrin1:

Congratulations!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leslie- He's such a cutie! I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Leslie, he is simply adorable. Are you sure he didnt take a side trip to Canada on his way to you to meet Beamer??


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, he is so very cute. I just loved to see Tori and her brother together. I like Trelo. I think it goes well with Tori. Also, I think these furballs are like teddy bears, cuddly and cute. Look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He's so cute. Congrats on your new family member.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

He is precious! I'm so happy for you and Tori will have a ball. I can't wait to see pictures and videos!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

OH my GOSH, Leslie! I have been snoozing and missed your big news. Congratulations on your new darling...enjoy every sweet moment.
Can't wait to get a squeeze next playdate :whoo::whoo:


----------

